# Love that Sound!



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

My 5 1/2 mo old is out there hollering for does. (he has some wethers in with him)
Poor boy is gonna have to wait for a few weeks so they can be prepped.
No wonder, his auntie is flagging.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL....Something how the oddest things make goat nuts smile. :ROFL:


----------

